# Why would i need 3 oberon covers?? Help me justify reasons



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Ok so just 2 days ago i ordered roof of heaven in purple but it was a very hard choice between that and world tree in green. So i bit the bullet ordered roof of heaven---end of story, or so i thought. 

Since the cover hasnt came in yet i went over to oberon just to admire them until mine arrive but a problem arised because visting the website is now made me want a 3rd!! Im now in love with three graces in wine...i want to get this one but what will i need 3 seperate covers for?? That is if i end up saving up to buy the other 2 that i want. I just want some good reasons as to why i'd need 3 cases or better question how do ppl with multiple cases use theres? Do u just rotate according to mood, your outfit, kindle skin? HELPPP im crazy!


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

If you can afford it, go for it! Indulge, be decadent, and most importantly ENJOY!


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

my personal favorite answer.  because you can.


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

I usually rotate every few days. My MEdges are for traveling with Tyrella, they seem to be the sturdiest. My StrangeDogs are for home use, and my Oberon is for home use too. And either for outside yard use. I thought that I would travel with my Avenue of Trees, but somehow I can't take it into the outside world. Don't know why! I do feel protective of it, maybe that's it. I have just bought a second Oberon a few days ago, so I am guilty of being greedy for beautiful leather covers for my friend and for myself. I really do not need it, but I really do want it. If the enjoyment that you get from the cover exceeds the cost, monetary and/or other personal costs, then get it. If it is less than the cost, then don't get it. You get to decide.  I also want a third cover, Raven in Taupe, and can see NO reason to get it other than I just want it... Gee, I am a lot of help, aren't I?


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm an Enabler, and I firmly believe that if you want it and can afford it, go for it.     The covers are gorgeous, and with three of them in rotation, they'll probably last longer than the K2 will be around.

But whether you're able to afford it is a question we can't answer for you.  The decision and all the reasons behind it do ultimately have to be yours.

If you're not independently wealthy......and while I'm fairly comfortable, I'm personally not in that category!:

Unless you have a K1 already & are transferring a bunch of books from that, I recommend you wait a little bit on your second & third covers.  Once you start reading on your K2, you have a strong desire to download everything in sight from Amazon, easily as strong as your desire for accessories.  If you spend any time in the actual reading parts of this site, you're going to be exposed to new authors, series, genres, and while you may get the first book of any of these for free, you probably won't be able to get ALL of them that way!   LOL  Don't get me wrong, there's lots to be read that's free or bargain priced, but all it takes is getting hooked on one new series and there goes your Oberon budget for this month (pick a long one where all the books are available on Kindle & you can kiss off several months of accessories budgeting).

I'm doing my damnedest to balance accessories (and I have a ton of them already) against book spending in trying not to go **too** overboard.  So my second & third Oberons are waiting for a month or two.  I figure they'll still be there when I'm ready for them.  Meanwhile I'm staying away from the Oberon site & mostly out of the Oberon threads, because the more I look, the harder it gets.  Same with BorsaBella--no more bags until at least the end of April, hopefully longer!  And of course, there are other covers & skins I'm eyeing too.....

Now if you've already spent a few weeks with your K2 & are comfortable with what your book spending is going to be like, all this goes out the window.   But I know before mine arrived (and even in the first two weeks) I never dreamed I'd have so much difficulty keeping my spending under control with this thing. And while it's super easy & loads of fun to buy every accessory in sight, I try to keep at the very front of my mind why I originally got the K2 in the first place!


----------



## ZomZom (Feb 17, 2009)

One advantage DTBs have over eBooks is their variety of covers.  Buying Kindle covers is a way to close the gap, and it's fun!  I like to match my cover/skins to the style of book that I'm reading.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott (Oct 28, 2008)

Because you deserve them!  

I have 2 and there are at least 2 more I want. I love changing them out.


----------



## Sweety18 (Feb 14, 2009)

Go for it.  If I could afford it, I would do it too.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

I have a saddle Creekbed Maple for my KK.  Right now I am resisting the Oberon siren song for my K2.  Why??  I am waiting to see how long it takes for them to recast the journal buttons for the Kindle Kovers.  I am not sure how long I can hold out - the purple ROH is calling me - but that's my reason.
If you are truly in love with the other covers and can afford them, why not?  You can always sell an older cover to help fund new purchases down the road...


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I also have 2 and there are at least 2 more that I want. I haven't had the 2nd one long enough to figure out how I'm going to switch them out yet. I am trying to limit myself by only getting 1 of each design or color. Since I have a purple ROH, I won't get a purple Butterfly or a saddle ROH. But I'll get a navy Butterfly or saddle ToL.

The only exception to that will be if/when they come out with that beautiful blue they created for Patrizia..Then I'll get it in whichever cover they offer, even if I already have that design.


----------



## pomlover2586 (Feb 14, 2009)

I have one Creek Bed Maple and would love to get Hosukai wave........however I can't justify two of them [even though yes I could afford them]. I know me well enough to know that I would not remember to rotate them and whichever became my favorite between the two would be the one I use and the other would go into a drawer. I'm telling myself that when the Creek Bed Maple wears out and the K9  is released I'll indulge then LOL


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

luvmy4brats said:


> I also have 2 and there are at least 2 more that I want. I haven't had the 2nd one long enough to figure out how I'm going to switch them out yet. I am trying to limit myself by only getting 1 of each design or color. Since I have a purple ROH, I won't get a purple Butterfly or a saddle ROH. But I'll get a navy Butterfly or saddle ToL.
> 
> The only exception to that will be if/when they come out with that beautiful blue they created for Patrizia..Then I'll get it in whichever cover they offer, even if I already have that design.


What beautiful blue that they created? Where is that thread? I will have to go check that out, because if it's a robin's egg or light blue, I'm going to have to buy a 3rd cover...when will it END?


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> What beautiful blue that they created? Where is that thread? I will have to go check that out, because if it's a robin's egg or light blue, I'm going to have to buy a 3rd cover...when will it END?


It'll end now, because that was only a prototype, they have no intention of selling that color. 

I found the post:

Re: Post Oberon Pictures Here!!! Help others choose which Oberon is prettiest!


----------



## April (Mar 26, 2009)

I'll help you justify 3 

I have Red Sun, DOH in purple is on the way, and the next one I want is Raven in Taupe.

$75 could be 3 hardbacks, dozens of paperbacks, and nowhere to put them, right?

An Oberon protects ALL the books you've ever wanted to read in ONE gorgeous cover that will last for a lifetime.

AND you're supporting a small business!!

How'd I do?


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Voice of reason: You don't need more than one right now. Wait until you upgrade your Kindle or have to get a new one.
The Other Voice: If you want more than one design, why not buy it in something other than the Kindle cover? Get your self a journal and start writing more, or a check book cover...then you can use them all together!
Voice of Insanity: Get two more Kindles! Then you will need covers for all of them!


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> It'll end now, because that was only a prototype, they have no intention of selling that color.
> 
> I found the post:
> 
> Re: Post Oberon Pictures Here!!! Help others choose which Oberon is prettiest!


it looks like the picture is gone...oh well...I'm sure it was pretty!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> it looks like the picture is gone...oh well...I'm sure it was pretty!


  It's still there....

Here's a copy of it.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

really?  i wonder why it's not showing up?  I was surfing back through this thread because there was a whole section I missed (including Patrizia's cover) and the other images were showing up...hhmmmm...i'm on vista using IE.


----------



## ZomZom (Feb 17, 2009)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> really? i wonder why it's not showing up? I was surfing back through this thread because there was a whole section I missed (including Patrizia's cover) and the other images were showing up...hhmmmm...i'm on vista using IE.


If you are at work and your employer blocks Photobucket you won't be able to see it.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The link is to her specific thread. It is the 222nd post on that thread, page 12, third from the top.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5446.msg119354.html#msg119354


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

pidgeon92 said:


> The link is to her specific thread. It is the 222nd post on that thread, page 12, third from the top.
> 
> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,5446.msg119354.html#msg119354


O.k. I clicked on the link and it shows her post and there are 4 pictures that say they are downloading. eventually (after what seems to be a very long time) they show up as red x's. I'm not at work...I'm at home...and, I have a photobucket account, so I logged in thinking that might help, which it didn't. weird...i've never had this problem before. even your copy shows up as a red x. i deleted all of my history because sometimes that interferes...not sure what else to do


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

I finally got it to work, yay!!!  I had to refresh and each time I would see a little more of the pics...beautiful color!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

OK, if I could get one of thoes I would have to get one!


----------



## Kindgirl (Jan 31, 2009)

You are saving a ton of money with all of the bargain buys and free books you can get because of your Kindle.  Just think, an Oberon cover with shipping is about the price of 10 books... books that you could get for free or nearly free!


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Kindgirl said:


> You are saving a ton of money with all of the bargain buys and free books you can get because of your Kindle. Just think, an Oberon cover with shipping is about the price of 10 books... books that you could get for free or nearly free!


Oh, you're good!


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

I actually have 2 Oberon covers (so far   ) and think of them as "seasonal".  One is in saddle and has a mountain on it.... so I used it for fall/winter.  I just bought daffodil in fern (I use their classic journal cover instead of a Kindle cover since the two designs I wanted weren't available in the Kindle cover) and I'm using that for spring/summer.  They truly are beautiful and every time I pick up MaKK in an Oberon cover, it makes me smile....... which makes the expenditure worth while to me.  Plus, they are so well made that I cannot imagine that they won't last many years.  My Mountain Pine just kept getting more soft/pliable as I used it and has only improved with age.


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

PraiseGod13 said:


> My Mountain Pine just kept getting more soft/pliable as I used it and has only improved with age.


That's the one I've been wanting the most since I first got my k1 back in Dec. I would still love to have that one...ooooohhhh, what about mountain pine in peacock blue....hmmmmmm...probably not going to happen, but it's great to dream!


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

pawlaw aka MXCIX said:


> I finally got it to work, yay!!! I had to refresh and each time I would see a little more of the pics...beautiful color!


Sounds like it's time to clear out your browser's cache and history. Things go wonky when they get overfull.


----------

